# need help with SEO with for my site the site setup is amplify CMS



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

My web designer is almost done with my site. I have all my designs in place and ready to do business. The format the web designer used is amplify CMS. I want to be able to do my own SEO but Im very new to this stuff so Im looking for any help in this area I know that alot of it has to do with keywords etc..but I need some help with everything that goes on behind the website. any help or advice will be great. Thank You


----------



## kristimck (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Green Munkie

SEO stuff can be overwhelming - is more an art than a science  

Here's some first steps you may find helpful: 


*1. Make sure the search engines know you exist!*
Submit your URL to:
http://www.google.com/addurl.html
http://www.bing.com/docs/submit.aspx
http://siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com/au/free/submit
http://www.dmoz.org/add.html


also look at: http://www.freewebsubmission.com/


*2. Submit a Sitemap using Google Webmaster Tools. *
By submitting a Sitemap using Google Webmaster Tools allows Google to learn about the structure of your site and to increase the coverage of your webpages. 

*Creating and submitting sitemaps: *http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=156184
*3. Page Title is Important 

The page title is the single most important page when it comes to displaying your “title” in the search results – this is the most prominent piece of information available to searchers. Some of the key notes for creating the perfect page title(s) is:-*

· Ensure all titles are typed in Title Case (or Proper Case). 
· Every page must have a unique title. Do not put the same title on every page of your website
· The title must be able to stand on its own and clearly communicate the contents of the page to the reader. When a visitor bookmarks your site or adds your site to their favorites menu, the title of your page becomes the title of their bookmark. 


· Home page titles should clearly indicate what is available and your organization name. Not adding your organization name on the homepage can significantly lower your Web credibility. At the same token, don’t put it on all of the other pages, instead make good usage of the character limits you have. 

*4. **Use the most popular keywords/phrases which relate to your products and services

*Think of what keywords your potential customers will be looking for. 

Make sure the content of your site includes these keywords. Also give these keywords to your web designer to add in a Meta tags. 
There’s more but this is a good start…

Good luck!


----------



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

There is so much info on the web its hard to find a starting point. Thanks to you I have some where to start off.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I would also do keyword research by using the Google Keyword tool at https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal to see the # of searches for a particular keyword, as well as suggestions for other ones.


----------



## maiasaura (Nov 11, 2009)

Would you do your own dental work? Hire a SEO specialist. It's like trying to nail jelly to a tree. 

Try http://www.gnosisarts.com. He's inexpensive. Tell Eric Annie referred you.


----------



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there anyone who is currently working with the Amplify CMS platform?


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

It should not matter too much which platform you are using as the rules of SEO are going to be the same. The effort required to get to fully optimized can vary between platforms.

I have a Volusion site. I like their platform a lot but like all the others there are some drawbacks when it comes to on page SEO.

Is SEO something you want to learn and work on yourself or would you rather outsource some of it so you can focus on other things?

My approach is to do 90% of the "on page" work myself and outsource almost 100% of the "off page" work. On page being the actual site layout and content and off page being links, articles, releases, etc that point back to your site.

Go ahead and add your website link to your signature on this and any other forums that you are an active member of. Each post creates another link to your website which is beneficial. This is one piece of off page SEO.

I find SEO to be both fascinating and fun. I am glad to provide more info and some links for further reading if you are interested.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Ran into a SEO firm recently that talks about CMS expertise. I know nothing about CMS but I have learned that some platforms are better that others for SEO. I am talking about the on page work here.

For instance, with the Volusion platform it is impossible to create perfect URL structure for on page SEO. There are other limitations as well. 

An expert with a given platform will likely know all the tricks to implement the best on page SEO possible given the limitations.

That being said the on page work is not the most important part of SEO. It is worth getting it as solid as possible though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

You should try to learn a bit on your own even if you do hire somebody so that you hire the right person and understand what they are doing and what the outcome should look like for your bottom line.

There is a guy named Danny Sullivan with a website called www.searchengineland.com. He is very knowledgable with SEO.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Agreed. Understand SEO before you hire it out. This is important.


----------



## Robin R (Jul 30, 2007)

All great tips. Another one that I find usefull (actually it helped me, I don't know if others use it) are the Firefox Ad ons with respect to SEO, i.e. SEO YSRANK. Keeps track on competitors and yourself and shows all kind of info that might come in handy. Check https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firef...pid=1&lver=3.5&atype=0&pp=20&pid=3&sort=&lup= for more info...
<edit>: And this one https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firef...gine&atype=-1&pid=3&lup=&sort=&lver=3.5&pp=20

Cheers,
Robin


----------

